# Anyone know of a good air conditioner for tent camping



## cricket2 (Nov 16, 2007)

In the south everyone know that the humidity is outrageous. So while I am still debating spending thousands of dollars on a camper with an air conditioner, I thought I would investigate a portable air conditioner if it works. Any ideas? 

I saw one here, but dont know

http://www.kooleraire.com/

Another good reason for the product review section mentioned here....:help:


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

I have never seen a tent airconditioner that had a condenser on it to dehumidify the air.

They all use ice and mist to cool the tent. I don't need any more humidity... I need less!

Here is a review I read when I was looking to buy the same koolaire you mention:

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20060719050508AAXHXum

If you camp in dry heat... they would probably be perfect!


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

The research you're doing for this item is what you need. I always go on-line to get the questions answered. Usually, you can find the answers you need. It does take time though. Good luck finding the right air conditioner for you.


----------



## cassiem (Nov 16, 2007)

I guess you could just use an old fashion window unit :shrug:


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

That's what we had in our garage when we moved in here. It kept the garage cool during the summer. We have a weight set out there. The window air conditioner was perfect. _It was an older model, but that didn't matter. They sell them everywhere. I've seen them listed in the paper- the want adds. You could try that._


----------



## campingforfun (Jan 5, 2008)

That model that you mentioned cricket is okay for short spells but it is not made for running for long periods. 

I am not really sure either about the humidity issue. I think it is jsut cooling and misting not removing the water from the air.


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

You don't want to add to the humidity problem. I know that you might have to try it and see if it works. If you end up with too much humidity, then get something else. My Grandma had a humidifier on all the time. Because we had dry air.


----------



## portableac7 (Apr 25, 2010)

About "I have never seen a tent airconditioner that had a condenser on it to dehumidify the air"
Well, if it is true, then tent air conditioner in this forum is similar like split air conditioner models. 



http://portable-airconditioner.net/portable-air-conditioner


----------



## moooaun09 (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for details. I am looking for information about these things as well.


----------



## herefish101 (Jul 6, 2010)

If you have a small window unit laying around you could just use some flexible ducting and run it into your tent and bam instant cold


----------



## skwrly (Feb 9, 2011)

Instead of an A/C, what would be a good fan for the tent? I really don't want to miss out camping time b/c of the heat/humidity in VA! I don't have a rod inside to hang a fan on...Thanks!


----------



## SMOKEY2348 (Jan 4, 2011)

cricket said:


> In the south everyone know that the humidity is outrageous. So while I am still debating spending thousands of dollars on a camper with an air conditioner, I thought I would investigate a portable air conditioner if it works. Any ideas?
> 
> I saw one here, but dont know
> 
> ...


Probably wouldnt work for a tent for the simple reason that tents breath and the fabric isn't all that good at insulating so all it would do is circulate cool air around the same way a regular old fan would. 

I noticed the site doesn't have any description of how it works or diagrams of it, to me it looks like a plastic cover over an ice chest :scratchhead:.


----------



## SMOKEY2348 (Jan 4, 2011)

herefish101 said:


> If you have a small window unit laying around you could just use some flexible ducting and run it into your tent and bam instant cold


WIN! All you need is a 12volt compressor and fan and whala you have air conditioning for your tent!

Apparently this guy used to sell them. 



> I used to sell them, trust me, save your pennies and buy a proper one the Koolaire product sucks. It has an effective range of only 7ft and the air is VERY clammy/humid. It's almost like a humidifier that uses cold air. For a space of that size, get a small air conditioner, you can usually pick them up for under 100 bucks.


----------



## thekamperman (Feb 26, 2011)

The best I've read about these models is from someone who advised to put a tray of ice in front of a fan before wasting money in this. They may work a little better in dry and low humidity regions, but I don't know of any 12 V AC unit in the market that works as a compressor unit. :no:

You will be better with a small window unit. I have a 5000 BTU unit that works as "portable" for my truck camper. I install it through the camper window before nightfall (can post some pictures later). 

In the meantime Check this link for a window unit installed in a camping tent. There is some advice there and a photo.


----------



## SMOKEY2348 (Jan 4, 2011)

^ that's creative, are they using an inverter\converter? (I always get the two confused)


----------



## thekamperman (Feb 26, 2011)

SMOKEY2348 said:


> ^ that's creative, are they using an inverter\converter? (I always get the two confused)


The inverters convert 12, 24, and/or 48V DC to 110V AC. Too much for the batteries for a full AC unit. This is also my case, if going to primitive camping I'm left with my Fan-Tastic Roof fan and one tent fan running on the camper batteries. 

As promised follow the picts of my humble installation. 

I created a base for the AC unit that attach to the window frame and secures to a screw installed in the camper body (inside). Nothing fancy, but all the setting can be installed in a minute.


----------



## SMOKEY2348 (Jan 4, 2011)

^ oh nice, well your camper should have deep cycle batteries and you can always expand your battery bank one battery at a time they're relatively cheap and easy to hook up. One battery a month or every other month and you could have an AC running for a few hours before you run outa juice.


----------



## thekamperman (Feb 26, 2011)

Two deep cycle. For the fans they last more than enough. 
The thing is the limited space and weight concerns for off-road travel. There is no much you can put over a pickup already over-loaded. : )


----------



## SMOKEY2348 (Jan 4, 2011)

haha yeah true... depending on the axle that you have under your bed you could possibly put a few helper leafs down there and up your carrying capacity .


----------



## thekamperman (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks for the advice! 
I have already installed the "supersprings" leafs, but my vehicle also have front and back hitches for bikes and cargo plus the roof racks over the camper. 
I'm already into the limits when adding the camping crowd... : )


----------



## SMOKEY2348 (Jan 4, 2011)

^ hollllyyyy CRAP. Wow sounds like your truck really gets used to the breaking point! Well its good to hear that you have such a big group to go camping with, not a lot of folks are doing that because kids are infatuated with the internet and staying connected to 'friends' who really don't give a damn about them.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

inverter changes 12V to 110v
converter changes 110v to 12v

I don't know any mental trick to remembering this but I do remember it.


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

artmart said:


> inverter changes 12V to 110v
> converter changes 110v to 12v
> 
> I don't know any mental trick to remembering this but I do remember it.


How 'bout this - inverter has two letters before the V, and there are two digits before the V with the starting voltage. Converter has three letters before the V, and there are three digits before the V in starting voltage.


----------



## thekamperman (Feb 26, 2011)

Clever happiestcamper!
Another would be:
CONVERTER= goes down. (110-12).
INVERTER = goes up (12-110).


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

thekamperman said:


> Clever happiestcamper!
> Another would be:
> CONVERTER= goes down. (110-12).
> INVERTER = goes up (12-110).


I like that one :10220:


----------



## imskipinout (Aug 21, 2011)

I had tried a portable air conditioner once when camping in the very very hot summer at the lake of the Ozarks. I bought it at Home depot for $400.00 and it had air ducts that you could direct into the tent. It was rated at 12,000 btu's and I was using a Eureka sunrise 11 tent it barely kept up with the heat as on the Eureka tent the top vents do not close so any cooling left the tent pretty fast. I came to a sad conclusion that I do not like to camp in extreme heat anymore. I thought that the air conditioner was going to be a perfect solution to that problem but using it in a tent just does not work. The picture of the little cooler thingy that was shown would not do a thing in very hot conditions as it does not have enough btu's to cool a family size tent.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

imskipinout... you bring up an excellent point. Tents are not designed for insulation. In fact, quite the opposite, they are designed to breathe.

This means to use an A/C effectively you must completely seal the roof and sidewalls with plastic tarps to keep all the air inside and maybe some padding in between, too. All A/Cs are designed to recycle the interior air continuously in order the cool the air. As the A/C unit cools the air and it's expelled into the room (or in this case the tent), it is recycled back into the cooling unit and cooled further. This is why an exhaust vent is needed for the heat and something to collect any of the humidity drawn out by the Air Conditioning process. If this cooled air keeps escaping out the tent walls, then you are asking for frustration.

Maybe for those interested in sealing their tent to use this kind of setup should customize a tarp to fit over the tent the use hook and loop to fasten it and seal the seams as best as you can. It might still take some work to seal the heat exhaust, any water that needs to be expelled and a cord for the power source. Another hint for the tarp, if not white then use the lightest color possible so heat is reflected not absorbed.

Comparing this to an Trailer/RV, most of them have white roofs and siding AND insulation. An A/C can still have a difficult timing cooling a rig if the interior of the rig has too much air space to cool. For example, my 4 slide fifth wheel has a terrible time keeping things cool, but that's why there's a place to put a second one. In the meantime, don't camp when it's too hot. If I ever get that second one, I'll be need more juice too (like a 50 amp hookup).


----------

